# How are the sunroofs holding up?



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am in the process of considering a sunroof. I have researched this subject using the search feature in this forum and still can not decide. I see that some people say not to do it as it might cause leaks and affect structural rigidity of the car. Others say that it was a factory option in Australia and that it is OK. I guess the only way to find out is to ask those people who have had them for a couple of years now. I see some threads going back all the way to 2004. It would be nice for the members who have had the sunroof for a long time to give a quick review of how everything is going. Especially, pertaining to leaks and/or structural rigidity of the car. Would appreciate any comments.


----------



## 04Torrid350 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bought my goat used in early 08 w sunroof already installed and have never had 1 single problem or complaint about it, never leaked and opens and closes fine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry much about a sunroof. They are as good as the parts used and the quality of labor. If done right it will be fine, if done crappy, it will leak. No different they any other car really.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

especially if you get the sunroof that uses the OE parts...I had an interest but the closest place that would install (when I looked a couple years ago) was in Indianapolis...good luck with your choice...I miss the extra light let it (from the glass roof) and being able to evacuate heat build up after the car was parked that a Moonroof/Sunroof allows...
Bill


----------

